# Fish Finders



## skeeter88 (Apr 4, 2008)

*I was wondering since winter is upon us would it be better to put The fish finder in the house or leave them on the boat? And what effect it would have on them*


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Of course it'd be "better" but as for the effect leaving them out would have,probably none.If its a $1000-2000 FF,take it off.If they're older,cheapies,leave em.I do,hoping they'll quit and I can get new ones! Still operating though.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I keep GPS inside, VHF radio, electric trolling motors and batteries inside.


----------

